# Oh, the things people will do for money!



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Found this on the DFW craigslist: http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/mat/1024599266.html . They even think walnut is worth a lot down here! He is out in the country, but it is still a yard tree. I love his pricing for the firewood, too:laughing:. Another guy around the corner from my house is cutting down all of his oaks and selling them for firewood. I stopped in and inquired about getting some when I pick up my sawmill. He just told me "the property is for sale as commercial/retail, so I was going to take all of the trees down and make what money I could off of them." He wanted me to pay the same price for unsplit, undelivered 8' butt logs as he was charging for split, delivered, and stacked firewood:thumbdown:. Inquired on another CL add about 30-40 cedar trees. They need it cleared and I was checking to see if they needed stumps removed, too. They thought I would be paying them for the cedars and the privledge to clear their land:laughing:. I just told them I would take the cedars off their hands to save them the disposal charge once they finished clearing it:thumbsup:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Now that you are getting into sawmilling you are going to meet all kinds, some really good folks and just no other way to put it than kooks. And every kind in between.


----------

